# Kings and Figuritas



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

OK, I got three pair of Kings from Elizabeth and promised they will raise an egg or two. I know the fantails, frillbacks, and Homers are ok to be raised by the large kings but the little figurita, is the squab too little for a large king to feed and raise?

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

Im pretty sure if they dont crush the eggs with their weight while setting they should be great as fosters ,only on way to find out thou if no one here has tried this before


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Way to go Tony!*

Congratulations on the adoption of the kings!!

Thank you for your kindness!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you would'nt have to worry about the babies getting cold..lol.., fosters are worth their weight in gold... great idea to promote this to find homes for the kings!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I think they would be fine. Just keep an eye to make sure the babies don't get dragged out accidentally.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> Congratulations on the adoption of the kings!!
> 
> Thank you for your kindness!


That's wonderful! I love my "Walter", he's a Gentle Giant


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

My main worry is not that they would hurt the babies, it is the feeding. Figs are really small birds and kings are big. Can this be an issue? Plus fat figs are a no no, LOL.

Tony


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Big T said:


> My main worry is not that they would hurt the babies, it is the feeding. Figs are really small birds and kings are big. Can this be an issue? Plus fat figs are a no no, LOL.
> 
> Tony


fat as babies? unlikely,IMO, they need alot of nutrients when growing ..... I think they would do a smashing job!!!! keep us posted.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would imagine that they would do a great job as well. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> I would imagine that they would do a great job as well. Please keep us posted.


Well, two pair of figs are laying. My kings are just getting use to the loft. As soon as a pair of kings claim a nest box I may move an egg that way. 

Tony

PS look in the "My Birds" album under my name. I took some comparison pictures of my birds. A figurita looks like a baby next to a king.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Tony, your birds are beautiful. I'll be looking forward to the updates. With Pictures! Lots of pictures!


----------

